# Admitted to hospital... Suspected preeclampsia.



## staky89

So I'm sat on the bed. Waiting for answers. 

My first daughter was born at 28+6 due to preeclampsia. I'm now 30+4 with my second and looks like I'm going the same way. Baby is measuring small.. 2pound12.. My bp is 140/90 and have ++ protein in my urine. 

I'm waiting for them to come monitor baby. I'm so scared now because I know what's coming.

Does anyone think I can go a bit longer? It all happened to quick with my first and she was delivered within 2 days.


----------



## Ferry

:hugs:

It's good that they're monitoring you. My consultant said to me (not that it'll likely be much comfort as it didn't make me feel better!) "We can take him out now when he's ok... or wait till things start to go wrong and he and you are in distress". 

Put that way, I was a lot more for getting induced rather than waiting. 

And on the positive side you've got experience, and you have your DD to show you that things will be ok.  

I went through a week of intensive monitoring which wasn't long but I ate OODLES of protein as DS was also measuring small. I like to think it made a difference. Have they given you the steroid jags? xxx


----------



## staky89

Thank you for the reply. I'm about to have my second lot of seteroids soon. My blood pressure has been okay throughout the day. And my bloods have come back clear. Waiting on second lot of urine results. 

Got to wait to be reviewed by the dr in the morning


----------



## sethsmummy

:hugs:


----------



## misspriss

I am in a similar situation, except no protein yet. I has severe pre-e with DS, came on suddenly and they induced quickly at 33+3. I am now diagnosed with pregnancy hypertension but no proteins yes, Dr sent me home with 24 hr urine jug today to do before Monday.

Pre-eclampsia is not very well understood, and treatments vary from doctor to doctor. I have seen some induced right away, some like bed rest and bp meds with constant urine monitoring, some do something in between.


----------



## Dinah93

Just checking in to see how you're doing x


----------



## misspriss

I hope everything is going well!


----------



## staky89

So today I'm 31+2 last 2 nights my bp not been great. 150/102 at one point. My consultant just came to see me and they want to deliver but there's no space in intensive care. They looking at transferring me to another hospital. 

Apart from my bp I have no other signs.. Even protein levels have dropped. 

Still sat in the bed waiting for answers. 

I want her to stay in for as long as possible but my bp getting uncontrollable now. I'm nervous about going to another hospital.. Will it be far? What will the care be like?


----------



## sethsmummy

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I hope you get some answers soon hun. I will be thinking of you and have everything crossed for you! xxxx


----------



## misspriss

staky89 said:


> So today I'm 31+2 last 2 nights my bp not been great. 150/102 at one point. My consultant just came to see me and they want to deliver but there's no space in intensive care. They looking at transferring me to another hospital.
> 
> Apart from my bp I have no other signs.. Even protein levels have dropped.
> 
> Still sat in the bed waiting for answers.
> 
> I want her to stay in for as long as possible but my bp getting uncontrollable now. I'm nervous about going to another hospital.. Will it be far? What will the care be like?

Are they putting you on any medication for your BP or just bed rest? With the protein going down I would hope they could keep it down with meds and rest, but sometimes it is just bad. I hope that you get to where you need to be.

My BP has been fine at home, but high at every appointment, but no protein yet. I am turning in my jug of 24 hr urine today though, I hope it stays clean.

I hope you get the best care possible sweetie :hugs:


----------



## staky89

Sorry it's took so long for me to reply. After sending a urine sample to lab they found extremely high levels of protein.. So no transfer. 

My consultant put her foot down and said it's happening. 

I had a c section on Wednesday 15th at 31weeks4days. 

I have a beautiful baby girl weighing 2pound16. 

She's been put on cpap to help her breathing. But I know she'll be just as strong as her big sister! 

I'm just recovering now trying to get my bp back down so I can be discharged and concentrate on getting my baby better.


----------



## misspriss

Congratulations on your sweet baby girl! I hope both you and she are well.


----------



## sethsmummy

Congratulations on the birth of your daughter hun. I hope her NICU journey is smooth and short xx


----------

